# Russian Olive Trees



## powerdam1953 (Aug 9, 2012)

Are the berries good for anything besides feeding birds. They are a nuisance here and pop up everywhere. I thought I should ask before getting rid of them all.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

(note: the following is about the AUTUMN Olive. Not Russian. I thought they were the same plant, but I now think I was wrong)...They are edible. My goats and chickens also love them. The bees love them. I know they aren't native, but unless you are wanting the space for something else (garden, orchard, etc) then I'd leave them alone as they are a 'free' resource that you and/or your animals can consume if needed. JMO. I've got a TON of them on my farm and love them for now.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Add: Around here they are also called Autumn Olive. I think its the same tree/bush, or VERY similar. Here's a link about the Autumn Olive...pretty interesting. Autumnberry, Autumn-olive Â« Forager's Harvest


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

The gubermint in their infinite wisdom thought they would plant the Russian olive throughout Wyoming as a erosion control. The plants are every where now and are "officially" considered a nuisance plant. There is nothing edible on the tree and they aren't much good for anything. Although it is sacrilege to take a tree out in Wyoming, everyone gladly gets rid of them when possible.

SC


----------



## powerdam1953 (Aug 9, 2012)

The berries on my trees are a dull red so maybe they are Autumn Olive. A bit tart when I tasted one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If it truly is the _Elaeagnus augusfolia_ variety then the leaves are medicinal. I (this is motdaugrnds' son) had some papers on a few medicinal herbs I did some reasearch on a few years back but some water damage took off about 1/3 of the pages right down the side......

Anyway from what I have on the Russian olive:

It's a legume. The medicinal effects of the leaves are "accumulative". This means taken regularly over time the effects become increased. Immune system support for health and longevity, lowers cholesterol, increased circulation, gastric healing, prevention of diabetes and athersclerosis, comabts fevers, helps the worse cases of malaria. The bitter substance ##### (missing words) potent healing power and gives the plant disease-resistant properties. The active components are not activated by heat so teas/infusions are out. Capsules of the ground leaves, tintures or extracts are preferable. Contains a phytochemical ##### (more missing words) which becomes hydrolized into Elenolic Acid in the body.


----------

